# [Gelöst] Was will mir diese Fehlermeldung von emerge sagen?

## no_expert

Hi Leute,

ich versuche hier einen Rechner mit schon einem etwa drei Jahre alten Gentoo amd64 System zu aktualisieren. Plötzlich taucht bei beim Ausführen von emerge -upv --deep world folgende Fehlermeldung auf:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies  .Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6971, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6965, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6221, in action_build

    if not mydepgraph.xcreate(myaction):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3049, in xcreate

    if not self.validate_blockers():

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2563, in validate_blockers

    blocker_cache.flush()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1327, in flush

    cPickle.dump(self._cache_data, f, -1)

cPickle.PicklingError: Can't pickle <type 'method-wrapper'>: attribute lookup __builtin__.method-wrapper failed

```

Wer kann mir sagen was dieser Fehler mir sagen will? Ich kann leider nichts damit anfangen.Last edited by no_expert on Mon Mar 09, 2009 8:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 69719

Vielleicht hilfts.

http://www.mail-archive.com/gentoo-amd64@lists.gentoo.org/msg10225.html

----------

## mv

Ich würde mal /var/cache/edb löschen (unter zumindest zum Testen umbennen);  nur counter und mtimedb willst Du vielleicht behalten.

----------

## Yamakuzure

```
emerge --regen
```

könnte auch helfen.

----------

## no_expert

Dankeschön, dieser Link aus der oben genannten Mailinglist hat mir weitergeholfen.  :Smile: 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml

----------

